# et Apple TV avec une vielle télé ???



## wayne (14 Octobre 2007)

Moi, Apple TV m'interresse surtout pour la raccorder à ma chaine HiFi (qui est un home cinéma, mais ma tV est ancienne (10 ans)
Est-ce un problème? un problème de format d'image pou seulement un  problème de connectique?


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

En laissant de c&#244;t&#233; la sortie HDMI (num&#233;rique), les signaux vid&#233;o issus de l'Apple TV sont de type "Composante" (RGB).

Il faudrait voir si ton t&#233;l&#233;viseur accepte de type de signaux.

Dans le cas o&#249; il n'accepterait qu'un signal "Composite" (synchro+signal modul&#233, il faudrait:
- que tu ach&#232;tes un adaptateur idoine (c&#226;ble HDMI-DVI + adaptateur DVI-vid&#233;o, par exemple)
- ou &#224; la limite, que tu te contentes d'images en noir et blanc, en branchant la sortie verte de l'AppleTV (Green+Synchro) sur l'entr&#233;e vid&#233;o du t&#233;l&#233;viseur (P&#233;ritel ou RCA jaune).


----------



## Dramis (14 Octobre 2007)

wayne a dit:


> Moi, Apple TV m'interresse surtout pour la raccorder à ma chaine HiFi ?



Si tu veux juste écouter tes mp3 sur ta chaine hi-fi, tu es mieux avec une borne airport express.


----------



## niko34 (17 Octobre 2007)

Juste une précision sur le signal composante : c'est du YUV, pas du RGB. Cela a son importante car beaucoup de télé cathodiques ont une entrée péritel RGB par contre peu ont une entrée YUV.

Je t'invite à lire la discussion suivante qui parlais justement de tout ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=172190


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2007)

Ouaip... Je n'arrive pas à me rentrer dans le crâne que le "Composante" de l'Apple-TV, c'est du YUV et non du RGB (sinon, ça risque de dénaturer un chouilla les couleurs).

Merci niko34


----------



## two (18 Octobre 2007)

ai lu quelque part une astuce permettant de faire passer l'image de l'appleTV en couleur sur une vielle TV
 Edit : ici (manip mat&#233;riel) et l&#224; (hack logiciel)


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2007)

two a dit:


> ai lu quelque part une astuce permettant de faire passer l'image de l'appleTV en couleur sur une vielle TV
> Edit : ici (manip mat&#233;riel) et l&#224; (hack logiciel)


&#199;a m'a l'air g&#233;nial  !

Puisque le mat&#233;riel de l'AppleTV est en mesure de g&#233;n&#233;rer du Composite, on se demande pourquoi Apple n'a pas int&#233;gr&#233; la fonctionnalit&#233; au niveau logiciel.


----------



## pulpnet (11 Novembre 2007)

Wayne as-tu réussi car moi aussi ça m'intéresse.


----------



## apple.maniac (11 Novembre 2007)

pulpnet a dit:


> Wayne as-tu réussi car moi aussi ça m'intéresse.


pas encore, j'h&#233;site encore &#224; l'acheter. Moi, ce n'est pas pour les DVD que &#231;a m'int&#233;rresse, d'ailleurs, "avosmac" dit que finalement, pour les DVD c'est pas terrible, mais je ne sais pas si la TV doit rester allum&#233;e quand on &#233;coute de la musique ou si on peu l'&#233;teindre, ce serai mieux. as tu des infos. Je pense faire la d&#233;pense dans 2 ou 3 semaibes


----------



## pim (12 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai que AVosMac en sont revenus, de cet Apple TV, avec parmi les raisons le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'interrupteur ON/OFF. Je donne ma propre vision de la solution de ce probl&#232;me ici, en utilisant un interrupteur command&#233; &#224; distance.

L'Apple TV ne fait rien de plus que FrontRow sous L&#233;opard, disponible d&#233;sormais sur n'importe quel Mac.

En revanche je trouve que sur un t&#233;l&#233; on voit moins de d&#233;fauts (pixels...) &#224; la lecture d'un DivX. Je pense que c'est d&#251; au fait que lorsque je lis le m&#234;me DivX sur mon Mac je suis nez coll&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cran, alors qu'avec la t&#233;l&#233; je suis dans mon salon. Et puis aussi une t&#233;l&#233; HD affiche 1366 pixels de large et 868 pixels de haut, image qui est ensuite zoom&#233;e jusqu'&#224; 32" ou 82 cm dans mon cas, et l&#224; les pixels se voient moins que sur un iMac 24".

N'h&#233;sitez pas si vous avez des questions, j'utilise r&#233;guli&#232;rement cet Apple TV sans pour autant &#234;tre dupe sur le fait que c'est un canard avec un peu plumage mais un peu boiteux quand m&#234;me par certains c&#244;t&#233;s...


----------



## apple.maniac (14 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est vrai que AVosMac en sont revenus, de cet Apple TV, avec parmi les raisons le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'interrupteur ON/OFF. Je donne ma propre vision de la solution de ce probl&#232;me ici, en utilisant un interrupteur command&#233; &#224; distance.
> 
> L'Apple TV ne fait rien de plus que FrontRow sous L&#233;opard, disponible d&#233;sormais sur n'importe quel Mac.
> 
> ...


Alors je pose des questions:

- peut-on &#233;teindre la t&#233;l&#233; apr&#232;s avoir choisi sa playlist, pour &#233;couter de la musique sur le Home cin&#233;ma raccord&#233;.

-le home cin&#233;ma doit-il etre raccord&#233; &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; ou &#224; l'AppleTV pour que se soit le plus pratique

Pour &#233;couter "vite fait" de la musique sur sa chaine (le home cin&#233;ma) est-ce tr&#232;s simple et rapide,


----------



## pim (15 Novembre 2007)

Oui je pense qu'il n'y a aucun probl&#232;me &#224; mettre en &#339;uvre ton id&#233;e. En effet l'Apple TV a suffisamment de prises de sortie pour permettre de brancher par exemple la t&#233;l&#233; en composite ou en HDMI, et la cha&#238;ne en audio.

D'ailleurs pour tout t'avouer, cela fait un moment que j'ai envie de faire l'essais, vu que le son de ma t&#233;l&#233; est ***trop pourri*** ! Il faut pour cela que je monte ma cha&#238;ne d'un &#233;tage, je vous en reparle


----------



## pim (15 Novembre 2007)

Donc c'est bon c'est confirm&#233;, l'Apple TV marche parfaitement t&#233;l&#233; &#233;teinte. J'ai branch&#233; ma cha&#238;ne sur les sorties audio rouge et blanche, et **&#231;a p&#234;te** ! Le son est incroyablement meilleur que celui de la t&#233;l&#233; !

Du coup je vais aller faire un tour chez Cash converter ou &#224; Troc de l'&#206;le histoire de r&#233;cup&#233;rer une vieille cha&#238;ne, pour en avoir une &#224; chaque &#233;tage


----------



## apple.maniac (25 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Donc c'est bon c'est confirmé, l'Apple TV marche parfaitement télé éteinte. J'ai branché ma chaîne sur les sorties audio rouge et blanche, et **ça pête** ! Le son est incroyablement meilleur que celui de la télé !
> 
> Du coup je vais aller faire un tour chez Cash converter ou à Troc de l'Île histoire de récupérer une vieille chaîne, pour en avoir une à chaque étage




Bon, moi aussi, j'ai franchi le pas et j'ai reçu il y a 2 jour mon AppleTV 160 Go. installation facile, synchro lente, tout est comme prévu pour l'instant. 

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé la meilleure solution pour raccorder la TV, l'AppleTV et  le Home Cinéma pour que l'accès au contenu soit le plus rapide possible, sans tripatouiller avec les 3 télécommandes. (Je ne suis pas le seul à l'utiliser pour la musique et il me faut trouver une procédure simple pour préserver l'ambiance familiale) Mon souhait serai que l'AppleTV prenne la priorité sur la TV comme n'importe quel DVD, tout en prenant le son par le Home Cinéma. Or, pour l'instant, l me faut d'abord sélectionner les autres auxiliaires, de la TV (Freebox, Magnéto, puis du Home Cinéma ( même s'ils sont vide) 

Toi qui manipule depuis plus de temps que moi, as-tu une idée de branchement Optimum ?

Par ailleurs, iTunes refuse de synchroniser mes films ou séquences vidéos en prétextant des impossibilité d'accepter pour AppleTV ou un format inapproprié. Or, ces vidéos passent très bien sur Front Raw, vers iDVD, ... elles sont sur des formats QT qui ne me posent aucun problème. Je cherche donc une solution. 

Hors mis ceci, c'est un bel outil.


----------



## pulpnet (25 Novembre 2007)

Apple Maniac, tu utilises ton AppleTv sur une TV écran plat ou cathodique ?

Car si tu utilise sur un écran cathodiques je souhaites plus d'info.

merci d'avance.

A+


----------



## pim (25 Novembre 2007)

apple.maniac a dit:


> Or, pour l'instant, l me faut d'abord sélectionner les autres auxiliaires, de la TV



Moi je jongle entre 4 télécommandes, avec un certain ordre pour allumer et un autre pour éteindre... Pas pratique c'est sûr, mais c'est comme ça !



apple.maniac a dit:


> Par ailleurs, iTunes refuse de synchroniser mes films ou séquences vidéos en prétextant des impossibilité d'accepter pour AppleTV ou un format inapproprié. Or, ces vidéos passent très bien sur Front Raw, vers iDVD, ... elles sont sur des formats QT qui ne me posent aucun problème. Je cherche donc une solution.



Elles ne doivent pas être du format H264 ou MP4, même si leur extension est en .MOV. Sous iTunes, fait un Pomme - i sur les fichiers qui ne passent pas, et regarde la ligne "Codec vidéo", tu dois avoir H.264 ou MP4.


----------



## apple.maniac (25 Novembre 2007)

pulpnet a dit:


> Apple Maniac, tu utilises ton AppleTv sur une TV écran plat ou cathodique ?
> 
> Car si tu utilise sur un écran cathodiques je souhaites plus d'info.
> 
> ...



Non, c'est un écran plat HD


----------

